# Clay tobacco pipe



## Mikez (Nov 4, 2017)

Dug this pipe yesterday in an old long drained mill pond.
There is only one thin layer of artifacts on top of clay and under a foot of stream silt.
Every thing else from that layer appears to date narrowly in the first decade 20th century or so as determined by local beverage bottles that can br dated.
I know there's bazillion reproductions out there but there was zero modern trash mixed in this layer. Also decent patina. 

Anyone know pipes?
Close up.


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 4, 2017)

Nice find! Looks like the real deal. By the end of the Victorian era, these clay pipes were on their way out of fashion, but this was also the era with some of the best and most interesting designs. I've dug plenty of pipe bowls from sites dating to the 1880s and 90s.


----------



## Mikez (Nov 4, 2017)

Ive found a bunch of broke pieces in corn fields while looking for points. 
I also found a whole one at a pond while fishing. I was excited until I turned it over and found an intact modern price sticker. 

This one is real enough. I dug it myself. Can't see any way for a fake to get under the stream mud.
Now I have to resist the urge to try it out.


----------



## DanielinAk (Nov 4, 2017)

Outstanding I love the old pipes. I’ve dug a few myself in Virginia. You do have the real deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riverdiver (Feb 25, 2018)

Here is a bunch of pipes I recovered from a lake bottom in NH while diving for bottles, you will also see a shooter marble and a silver ring!


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice! I almost never find the stems.


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 20, 2018)

Dug this pipe before the latest nor'easter moved in. It's even got a little fancy on it.


----------



## Mikez (Mar 20, 2018)

RelicRaker said:


> Dug this pipe before the latest nor'easter moved in. It's even got a little fancy on it.
> View attachment 182001



Nice. Can't make out the thorn looking thingie on the side but the front looks like a tobacco leaf.


----------

